# Combat Arms: CAE Installer startet nach 75% neu!



## [Commander] (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte jetzt schon ein paar mal Combat Arms installieren. Allerdings startet der CAE Installer nach ca. 75% immer neu! Ich habe auch schon von Fällen gehört, wo er nach 99% neu startet..

Heruntergeladen habe ich Combat hier.

Jemand eine Idee, warum das installieren von Combat nicht geht? Oder besser noch eine Lösung?


----------



## [Commander] (8. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand eine Idee? Es ist echt wichtig und ich würde gerne Combat Arms spielen!


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Dezember 2009)

Versuchs mal hiermit. Link


----------



## [Commander] (8. Dezember 2009)

Danke. Das habe ich auch schon gerade gefunden. Nur habe ich es auf einer anderen Seite gesehen und runtergeladen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Dezember 2009)

Und hats damit funktioniert?


----------



## [Commander] (8. Dezember 2009)

Das weiß ich noch nicht. Der Download dauert noch ~1h, dank meinem super schnellen Internet


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Dezember 2009)

[ironie] Ja da hast du recht, manchmal können 4 min 'ne lange Zeit sein. [/ironie]


----------



## [Commander] (8. Dezember 2009)

Hehe 

Noch 15 Minuten, dann kann ich berichten!


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Dezember 2009)

Sag bloß du kämpfst noch mit einem Modem. 

Edit: Die Zeit ist um.


----------



## [Commander] (11. Dezember 2009)

Also, für diejenigen die's interessiert: Es funktioniert!


----------

